# Liquid Anastrozole



## aja44 (Jun 30, 2010)

My supplier only had liquid Anastrozole (Adex) in stock and did not know when he was going to have pill form in, so shipped the liquid.  My question is how do you guys recommend drawing it and taking it?  Since it's not being injected, can I use the same syringe and pin to draw and shoot the liquid in my mouth?  Do you draw it into a cup and drink it?  Can I use insulin pins for this or do I need to order additional 3cc syringes and 23g pins for this?

Thanks,


----------



## nd2bhge (Jun 30, 2010)

any pharmacy can give you an oral syringe, they use them for infant meds.
good luck bro!


----------



## aja44 (Jun 30, 2010)

nd2bhge said:


> any pharmacy can give you an oral syringe, they use them for infant meds.
> good luck bro!



Its in a 50ml bottle with a rubber stopper top.


----------



## nd2bhge (Jun 30, 2010)

???? looks like a slin pin will have to do!!


----------



## aja44 (Jun 30, 2010)

nd2bhge said:


> ???? looks like a slin pin will have to do!!



Thanks nd2bhge,

I'll be doing .5mg EOD for a 15 week cycle, and then .5mg EOD for 14 days during my PCT.  So in all your talking about close to 60 pins.  Since I'm not injecting, is it safe to re-use the same slin pin to draw and shoot into my mouth.  Maybe not the same for 15 weeks, but maybe 1 pin E2W or something like that or just go with a new pin each time?  I will also be doing HCG twice a week during cycle, so thats another 30 slin pins needed there to.


----------



## nd2bhge (Jun 30, 2010)

just get a box of 100 from one of our sponsors great service!!! I dont see any problem using the same pin more than once for oral hell ive used the same oral syringe for my kids for years!!


----------



## XYZ (Jun 30, 2010)

Try to get some aromasin next time.  It's a suicidal A/I and doesn't have the potential to cause rebound effects like arimidex does.


----------



## aja44 (Jun 30, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Try to get some aromasin next time.  It's a suicidal A/I and doesn't have the potential to cause rebound effects like arimidex does.



The majority of the guys on the board supported Adex over Aromasin when I posed my cycle and got feedback.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 30, 2010)

aja44 said:


> The majority of the guys on the board supported Adex over Aromasin when I posed my cycle and got feedback.


 
I just joined so I guess I'm not the majority of this board.  Do what you want, but if you read some studies you'll see what I mean.  Arimidex will work fine but it has the POTENTIAL to cause estrogen rebound.

A suicidal A/I kills the E2 it doesn't supress it.


----------

